# Online tuition to take iGCSEs



## Anne Turner (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, I read/hear quite a lot of concerns from parents about schooling their children in the Greek system. Does anyone have any experience of using online tutoring to prepare their children to take UK iGCSE exams?


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Much like the rest of the country I imagine the Greek schooling system is poorly run, inadequate and broken.

However depending on where you are there are British schools where you will be able to find a tutor


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Anne Turner said:


> Hi, I read/hear quite a lot of concerns from parents about schooling their children in the Greek system. Does anyone have any experience of using online tutoring to prepare their children to take UK iGCSE exams?


I tutor British teens who attend Spanish state school, but for one reason or another want, or need. to take IGCSEs

I'd recommend this as a distance learning website Online Courses | Distance Learning | Adult Learning | CloudLearn


----------

